# Mineral Water.



## STOPtheHATE (Aug 6, 2002)

When I was younger, about 12 years ago, my mom would give my mineral water for to help with constipation... Do you think I should look into buying some?


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Okay, at the risk of sounding naive







, what is mineral water. I've heard of it but have no cue what it is...Mineral enhanced water? kari


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Um....at the risk of sounding obvious, water with minerals dissolved in it.Sometimes the minerals are added, but often it has to do with the source of the water. Over time the water dissolves the rock and the minerals are in the water.Magnesium is one of the minerals that is sometimes in these waters, but I don't think the concentration would be high enough to have a laxative effect. but I dunno....It could also just have to do with getting hydrated enough that the poop is not so hard, dry and hard to pass.K.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Okay..thanks for clarifying. That's what I thought, but around here you can't always make assumptions







...funny litle picture


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

Stopthehate, did the mineral water work then? If so, I would definitely advise trying it.


----------



## STOPtheHATE (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't remember. I remember it being really thick and clear...


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

StoptheHate:I believe you are talking about mineral oil. It is a "non-irritating intestinal lubricant" or simply put a type of laxitive and may be used occasionally but I wouldn't recommend it. Have you tried something like metamucil to help with your C?


----------



## STOPtheHATE (Aug 6, 2002)

I have never tried Metamucil. In the store, I saw Metamucil grahm crackers. Would that work instead of the original drink mix? I'll give them both a try, can't hurt.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

hi all. in the united states, most bottled water is spring water which may or may not have certain natural minerals in it but there is no law in north america that requires labelling on bottled waters. in france, where i live, there are about fifty (if not more) different brands of bottled water and "source" aka spring water is differentiated from "mineral water" which has a much higher and clearly labelled mineral content. an example, the brand Volvic, sold often in large U.S. supermarkets for a highway robbery price, is extremely high in magnesium hence the water is very very good for C and that is the water i drink. most bottled waters contain sulphates, nitrates, calcium, magnesium etc and at different levels. a high magnesium content will be good for C, a high calcium content will not. many bottled waters are used to laxative effect in europe, however, in north america it is tougher. i would recommend Poland Springs on the East coast, and in florida there is another brand. one should not drink tap water anyway, (i hope you're not!) unless you live by pure well or spring water in vermont or something. there is no point in drinking or cooking with tap water since it is absolutely contaiminated and who knows how that can affect our digestive tracks. anyhow, just thought i'd throw all this in.....good luck! g-


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

STOPtheHate:I found the metamucil waffers stuck to my teeth when I tried them and you still have to consume water with them. I preferred the powder but I must admit I am no longer taking metamucil but may give it a try again. **** luck and I hope you find an answer to your problems soon. You certainly have a lot of discipline, I don't think I could ever eliminate beef etc from my diet.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi StopTheHate,Remember when you asked if it was okay to drink a lot of water..when we we were talking about Magnesium ? I have never heard it was dangerous, but I learn something new everyday on here....this is a link to a thread about drinking too much water. It sounds like it is possible. http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...ic;f=1;t=028400 Kari


----------

